# Where to buy Micro Crabs....



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone know or own these? they look so coool.... lol
I really wanna know where to get some...
OH ...PS

don''t make jokes about micro crabs lol as tempting as it sounds


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

@[email protected] these things are gonna be a huge hit. I wanna strip my shrimp tank down just for these


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

penpal said:


> @[email protected] these things are gonna be a huge hit. I wanna strip my shrimp tank down just for these


Yeah, i think there gonna be the next big thing!...

Still researching care info and breeding info on these


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Arnt they awesome!!!! I heard about them I think at the willowdale fish club I think.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Canadianbettas said:


> Still researching care info and breeding info on these


I read on some german website they breed in full freshwater. The challenge is feeding them during their larvae stage.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

They look badass!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I WANT SOME.

w


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

The trouble with stuff like this is that few people are willing to pay the price for the more exotic crabs (save a few who will remain unnamed). There have been a few interestinh exotic species of Indo/ Sulawesi Crabs at the Menagerie but even at $12 to $16 people are reluctant to pay that much. That's what they cost and few stores except the Menagerie are willing to import them. I like importing the interesting species of crabs but if only a handful want them then it becomes a bit of an issue as they need a good amount of space that could be used for more popular animals. We recently had some awesome Vampire Crabs with only a few takers. We've had other freshwater crab species as well with only a few takers (always the same people). 

This species is listed on the one suppliers listings (temporarily out of course) at a cost that they will probably sell for $22-$26 each (no multiple price break). Are you willing to pay that much for a 1 to 2 cm crab?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> Anyone know or own these? they look so coool.... lol
> I really wanna know where to get some...
> OH ...PS
> 
> don''t make jokes about micro crabs lol as tempting as it sounds


lolll micro crabs  gives me a nice giggle
but i wouldnt mind some 
i also surfing around and found out about Vampire crabs (purple with red eyes) which seem like the same thing (freshwater crab) and they're pretty cool i might start a paludarium for some in a 10G


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

aln said:


> lolll micro crabs  gives me a nice giggle
> but i wouldnt mind some
> i also surfing around and found out about Vampire crabs (purple with red eyes) which seem like the same thing (freshwater crab) and they're pretty cool i might start a paludarium for some in a 10G


Indeed.. they are very very cool....................

Maybe one day...... they will be avali in Canada.. for a good amount...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> Indeed.. they are very very cool....................
> 
> Maybe one day...... they will be avali in Canada.. for a good amount...


We've had dozens of Vampires this summer. They sold for $11.99 or 2 for $20.
We have dozens more coming in a couple weeks.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

h_s said:


> We've had dozens of Vampires this summer. They sold for $11.99 or 2 for $20.
> We have dozens more coming in a couple weeks.


really where?

I would be getting some ! :O


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

At http://www.menageriepetshop.com/. They are great crabs I'm thinking of starting a tank for them myself.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think the retail market for crabs and shrimp is probably very small above $10/$12 each. I routinely pay $8.99 for interesting shrimp, and would easily pay $10/$12 for a little crab (1-2 cm) but not $20+.

W


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I think the retail market for crabs and shrimp is probably very small above $10/$12 each. I routinely pay $8.99 for interesting shrimp, and would easily pay $10/$12 for a little crab (1-2 cm) but not $20+.
> 
> W


exactly my point.... people talk about wanting them but very few want to be the first to fork out a lot of money for something new that costs a lot to import. There comes a point where the store(s) say "hmmm, we bring this new and exciting stuff in but nobody wants to buy it, maybe we shouldn't import them anymore"

I think when the crustacean order finally arrives with the 7 to 8 species of freshwater crabs I'll keep all the micro crabs at the store for display only!!!  ... and breeding purposes of course.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

OH my gosh,k these purple crabs are soooo cute. If I don't have that many tanks, i would setup another one just for them LOL


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

My fiance won't let me have crabs, crays, or basically any non-fish bigger than a cherry shrimp.  I would LOVE to have the micros or any of the really colourful varieties really, even the terrestrial ones.


----------

